# Italy 31-08



## A_Skywalker (Aug 20, 2008)

AC Milan v Bologna

31/08/2008 14:00 BST
  1.30 4.50 9.00 All Bets (1) 
Atalanta v Siena

31/08/2008 14:00 BST
  1.90 3.00 4.20 All Bets (1) 
Cagliari v Lazio

31/08/2008 14:00 BST
  2.60 3.00 2.60 All Bets (1) 
Catania v Genoa

31/08/2008 14:00 BST
  2.30 3.00 3.00 All Bets (1) 
Chievo v Reggina

31/08/2008 14:00 BST
  2.10 3.00 3.40 All Bets (1) 
Fiorentina v Juventus

31/08/2008 14:00 BST
  2.70 3.00 2.50 All Bets (1) 
Roma v Napoli

31/08/2008 14:00 BST
  1.533 3.50 6.00 All Bets (1) 
Sampdoria v Inter Milan

31/08/2008 14:00 BST
  4.00 3.10 1.90 All Bets (1) 
Torino v Lecce

31/08/2008 14:00 BST
  1.80 3.10 4.50 All Bets (1) 
Udinese v Palermo

31/08/2008 14:00 BST
  2.00 3.00 3.75 All Bets (1)


----------

